# Upcoming Fenix Headlamp HP-15



## nzbazza (Dec 10, 2009)

Just noticed over on the Fenixlight tweeter feed a mention of a Fenix HP15 headlamp as well!!!!

Image here

Guessing by the output numbers on the photo this is a 2AA headlamp that uses a similar looking head unit to the HP10 with a remote 2AA battery pack on the back of the headband.

So Fenix will soon have a 3 headlamp range:

HP-10 4AA top-end model
HP-15 2AA mid-range model
HL-20 1AA lightweight compact model

No mention of neutral-white models yet, but finally the headlamp market is starting to look far more interesting!!!!! Bring on the Zebralight H51!!!!


----------



## Marduke (Dec 10, 2009)

Now let's see if they figure out that headlamps shouldn't be overly throwy.


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Although I am not a fan of diffusers, they should provide the floody beam for close up use in these new lights. Fenix should have made the HL-20 both a headlamp and flashlight. That would have been an awesome lego/transformer light. But I guess they still have to sell flashlights.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm slightly disappointed that this is an aluminum+plastic construction instead of all aluminum. 

Nonetheless, more quality headlamps on the market are sorely needed and I'll look forward to reviews of this new lamp.


----------



## electrothump (Dec 10, 2009)

Marduke said:


> Now let's see if they figure out that headlamps shouldn't be overly throwy.





Not sure why you think all headlights shouldn't be overly "throwy" (sic). I like a headlight with a lot of throw. I only use diffuse lighting for close work. Now, let's see if they can please both of us.


----------



## GaryF (Dec 10, 2009)

There is a picture of it here, says 180 lumens. There is a cord to a rear mounted battery pack, but no view of that battery pack.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 10, 2009)

Now, THAT looks promising...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## Linger (Dec 11, 2009)

solid looking line up. who's gonna torture test these puppies when they're out?
I wish they added a 5mm red, bare even. Even on the battery pack it would be fine to turn it around and use red to donn your gear and exit the tent at night.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 11, 2009)

electrothump said:


> Not sure why you think all headlights shouldn't be overly "throwy" (sic). I like a headlight with a lot of throw. I only use diffuse lighting for close work. Now, let's see if they can please both of us.



If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.

Same as for handhelds, as the saying goes 'throw is for show".


----------



## kwkarth (Dec 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.
> 
> Same as for handhelds, as the saying goes 'throw is for show".



I agree in principle, but i also find myself preferring the HP10 over the Saint by a huge margin.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.
> 
> Same as for handhelds, as the saying goes 'throw is for show".



I disagree. I very much like to have the option for a throwy headlamp. Having a diffuser is great too, but I'd really miss the throw if I didn't have it.

For some people I'm sure that all they need in a headlamp is flood, but not me. When I'm camping out in the middle of nowhere, in bear country, I guarantee that I use my headlamp without its diffuser most of the time. If I'm just washing dishes and such, then sure I'll use the diffuser, but most other times I won't use it. Having my hands free is very important for a wide range of tasks, not to mention it's also just really convenient to be able to just leave my headlamp on and not be pocketing/holstering and then grabbing a flashlight over and over again.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.


 
No, many of us browse this forum because we use our headlamps for activities such as (faster) running, orienteering, and cross country skiing (and dog sledding, cycling, etc.). I also use it for working in the dark, but running/skiing is probably more than 80% of my use for headlamps. I actually don't use any handheld flashlights - why wouldn't I want my hands free when I'm using a light?

I like a beam that combines a bright central area for distance and a moderately wide spill area (about 75 degrees) so I don't have to constantly turn my head to situate myself and keep aware of my surroundings. The McR-18s reflector on my modified Eos produces a beam like this and is perfect for my purposes. When pointed up the trail, it has both throw and spill, and the transition is so smooth that I can't see it at all (even looking for it) because the central part is aimed further up trail than the spill. Though I have a couple floody headlamps (PT Aurora, Quad), I'm happy enough using my modified Eos for close work.

The original Eos's throw-only optic (before I modified mine with the reflector) was too narrow. Using it gave me tunnel vision - a not-so-good feeling because I could run by a moose or something and not see it because the beam was so narrow. Or I'd have to constantly sweep the beam to keep aware when all I wanted to do was just to run/ski. Of course, an all flood beam is also completely useless if your use is for running or skiing. That's why I haven't been interested in the Zebralights for instance.

I wonder how much spill these Fenix beams have? An measured angle, since adjectives are so subjective? I'd like to avoid needing to use the diffuser, since it would kill the throw, and I need both spill and throw at the same time. I remember in the long Eos mod thread, the OP used a Fenix reflector, and I think I just assumed that it was similar to the McR one that I'm happy with. 180 lumens would be quite a bit brighter than my modified Eos (though it is really bright for what it is).


----------



## electrothump (Dec 11, 2009)

Marduke said:


> If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.
> 
> Same as for handhelds, as the saying goes 'throw is for show".



Oh my, to live in a world where anything, and everything I wanted, or needed was to be illuminated only at arms length would be wonderful. As another saying goes, "it is amazing what you can see, if you would just look". There are many things to be seen in the dark that are past the distance of an arm's length.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 11, 2009)

nzbazza said:


> So Fenix will soon have a 3 headlamp range:
> 
> HP-10 4AA top-end model
> HP-15 2AA mid-range model
> HL-20 1AA lightweight compact model



And after that we are just waiting for the real top model: HP40, 8AA headlamp... :green:

Regards, Patric


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 11, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> And after that we are just waiting for the real top model: HP40, 8AA headlamp... :green:
> 
> Regards, Patric



I thought the real top model would be a 2 18650 headlight running the next generation Cree MC-E l.e.d. using XP-G dies or better, putting out 1,000+ lumens out the front.


----------



## psychbeat (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah I want that one!
till then there's the majicshine p7"bike light"
Im saving for one of those with tha headband.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 11, 2009)

psychbeat said:


> yeah I want that one!
> till then there's the majicshine p7"bike light"
> Im saving for one of those with tha headband.


 
I just read about the Magicshine/DX light for the first time last night. There's are good threads on it on the attackpoint.com and mtbr.com forums, and it's just what I was looking for: an inexpensive Lupine Tesla copy. I immediately put in an order with the headband with geomangear and it has already been shipped. I'm no longer interested in the Fenix.

Also, I compared the beamshot of my Eos with McR-18S reflector with the Fenix, and I can see that I probably would not like the Fenix beam as much. The McR-18 Eos has a broader hotspot and the spill light is not as dim relative to the hotspot.


----------



## MattK (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if you guys have noticed but Fenix just released the 'full photo' pack they send on new product releases...


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like a headlamp with some throw at times. I have some with flood for camp too. Was going to buy a HP10 but holding off for a R2 HP10 that guessing will come along. This one looks good too. Still I could get the 1XAA and 4XAA so do I need a 2XAA?


----------



## Stevie (Dec 13, 2009)

MattK said:


> Not sure if you guys have noticed but Fenix just released the 'full photo' pack they send on new product releases...


 
Can't see this on their site....any chance of posting a link to this?


----------



## MattK (Dec 13, 2009)

they're up on our site - I don't think the rules allow me to post a link to it but it will be easy enough to find


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Matt, I can see the pictures for HL-20 but not the HL-15.

It wasn't that you were thinking of was it? I get confused between the numbering schemes and thenk the HL20 is the 2AA


----------



## MattK (Dec 14, 2009)

DUH. Yes, that's exactly what I did - confused the 2. HL15's were delayed until January so no release pics - sorry about that!


----------



## Barrie (Jan 9, 2010)

any more word on this light


----------



## Dioni (Jan 23, 2010)

Swedpat said:


> And after that we are just waiting for the real top model: HP40, 8AA headlamp... :green:
> 
> Regards, Patric


 
hahaha... :sick2:

but according to fenix numbers it would be the HP-05! 

_see:_
_HP-10 4AA top-end model
HP-15 2AA mid-range model
HL-20 1AA lightweight compact model_


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 24, 2010)

Dioni said:


> hahaha... :sick2:
> 
> but according to fenix numbers it would be the HP-05!
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right, logically it should be so.


----------



## SYKO (Jan 24, 2010)

so...when is this coming out?


----------



## datiLED (Jan 27, 2010)

SYKO said:


> so...when is this coming out?


 
My guess would be some time in March. The factories will be shut down for a while for the Chinese New Year Holidays in mid February.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 27, 2010)

Marduke said:


> If you need a light source that leaves your hands free, chances are you are doing a task within arm's reach, in which throw is utterly useless.
> 
> Same as for handhelds, as the saying goes 'throw is for show".



Throw is not for show when you're doing 35 mph on a road bike at night. Not everyone is using a light just for close up tasks.


----------



## Woods Walker (Feb 12, 2010)

Any news...


----------



## MattK (Feb 12, 2010)

No - and the factory is closed for ~2 weeks for New Years


----------



## sed6 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm dying for a new 2AA headlamp. Any updates on this?


----------



## Sarratt (Apr 13, 2010)

.... does anyone know if this will be 2AA in the front? No battery- pack in the rear?
Or if this is even coming ?


----------



## spinkid (Apr 13, 2010)

By the photo, it looks like 2AA in the rear. Looking at the image, the wire goes around to the right. I hope this thing has some great runtime in the 70 lumen range, providing a setting stops around there.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 9, 2010)

Any news out there?


----------



## Lost (Jun 9, 2010)

Is the HP-15 going to have heat protection like the HP-10?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 9, 2010)

Woods Walker said:


> Any news out there?



I am guessing the *fixes* to the other two headlamps have taken them off of even releasing the 2AA model. I have been awaiting this one myself as a 1AA doesn't have enough runtime at decent levels and a 4AA is too bulky for my liking. While it is possible to have 2AA on the front I doubt that will happen with a metal head on it the weight would be too much.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd be all over the HP10 if 
a) it came with the diffuser
b) the diffuser was instead some sort of flip away deal like my Petzl


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 29, 2010)

Any updates. I would sure like one but they seem on hold.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 29, 2010)

I heard a rumour that HP15 should be out in a few months.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe Fenix will put a XP-G in the HP15?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 29, 2010)

Egsise said:


> I heard a rumour that HP15 should be out in a few months.



I am guessing it won't be out till they fix the bugs in the other two models they put out before it.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 29, 2010)

The "new and improved" HP10 model have been out for a few weeks, what's the other model that has had bugs?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 29, 2010)

Egsise said:


> The "new and improved" HP10 model have been out for a few weeks, what's the other model that has had bugs?



I thought the HL20 had some issue awhile back. I can't find the thread though.. maybe I am imagining it or something as I have been more interested in the 2AA version myself I have a 1AA headlamp and 4AA is overkill for me.


----------



## swxb12 (Jul 29, 2010)

Egsise said:


> The "new and improved" HP10 model have been out for a few weeks, what's the other model that has had bugs?



Sorry O/T, but...

Egsise, would you happen to have a link or details on the improved HP10?


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a HL20 and never heard of any issues. Also I don't think the newer HP10 is out but betting there is old stock around. Then again could be wrong on both counts.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 29, 2010)

I too have the HL20 and I never experienced or heard any problems with it.

HP10 has been improved and the new stock is available in most places.
Sorry no links or specs or details what has been changed.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 30, 2010)

Egsise said:


> I too have the HL20 and I never experienced or heard any problems with it.
> 
> HP10 has been improved and the new stock is available in most places.
> Sorry no links or specs or details what has been changed.


 
Thanks for the info and hope on the HP15. Darn I want one soooo bad.

edit.

I agree that the HL20 is good to go. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Upcoming Fenix Headlamp HP-20*

Possible replacement of the HP-15

Sneak preview here thanks to fonarik:
http://fonarik.com/test/indexen.php?model=103&scene=2&mode=0

Wish I understood russian


----------



## petersmith6 (Aug 27, 2010)

throw isnt important? ok try this little expriment...it works better in day light(trust me) look down at you feet the while looking at your feet (simulatin the your larms lenght idea)now try and cross the road.i hill walk,climb ,and perfom bridge inspection on the railway and headlamp with out any throw is just plain stupid.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2013)

HP15


----------



## kj2 (Oct 10, 2013)

As far as my info goes, Fenix will announce the HP15 tomorrow 

edit;

HP15 Specifications:
- Cree XM-L2 LED
- Digitally controlled
- 5 light modes / 1 special modes
Turbo : Max. 500 lumens / 2 hours with Ni -Mh / 1.5 hours with alkaline
High : 275 lumens / 4 hours with Ni -Mh / approx 3.5 hours with alkaline
Mid: . 125 lumens / 10 hours with Ni -Mh / about 14 hours with alkaline
Low : 45 lumens / 25 hours with Ni -Mh / approximately 220 hours with alkaline
SOS 125 Lumen
- 50,000 hours life
- Waterproof IPX 6
- Operation with 4 AA cells , either NiMH or alkaline batteries
- Dimensions : Lamp head : 67.4 mm (length) × 55.9 mm (width ) x 43.8mm (height)
- Battery : 88.8 mm (length) × 73.7 mm (width) × 26.2 mm (height)
- Weight: 162 grams without batteries / rechargeable batteries and without headband
- Electronically regulated for constant brightness largely
- Lockout feature to lock against unintentional start
- Removable diffuser lens
- Extension cable to carry the battery compartment on the body can
- 60 degree setting angle of the light
- Protection against Inserting batteries in the wrong direction
- Made of high quality aluminum and plastic
- Ultra clear lens with anti-reflective coating


----------



## STiFTW (Oct 10, 2013)

> - Extension cable to carry the battery compartment on the body can




Oh my dream come true to make a 18650 battery pack for this light :woo:


----------



## florinache (Oct 11, 2013)

https://flashlightshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=8128


----------



## jackjoneslab (Oct 11, 2013)

As a lineman I find throw on a headlamp the MAIN thing to consider when buying one. I need to be able to look out several yards and look down the line while sagging it to make sure they come up even. Most the work is flood, while making connections, rigging etc, but the ability to simply lift up the diffuser and have a reasonable spot is incredibly valuble to me. I was hoping this HP15 would be an upgrade to the HP11 with some 18650 batteries without florinache's style of mod.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 11, 2013)

kj2 said:


> As far as my info goes, Fenix will announce the HP15 tomorrow



Wait. 
The first post in this thread was from Dec., 2009. It is now being announced today.

This headlight has been in the works for almost 4 years? Is that right?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 11, 2013)

Backpacker Light said:


> Wait.
> The first post in this thread was from Dec., 2009. It is now being announced today.
> 
> This headlight has been in the works for almost 4 years? Is that right?


I think they put it on the back burner for several years and instead worked on other models as this uses the XM-L LED which wasn't available in 2009.


----------



## xlight (Oct 14, 2013)

NEW Fenix HP15 headlamp, max 500 lumens, 172 meters distance, 4*AA, IPX-6. More detail


----------



## offtrail (Oct 27, 2013)

This has the potential of being one heckuva light, as it appears to be the major upgrade on the HP11, which is an outstanding product.

For me, a couple of important questions:
1) How stable and reliable is the extension cable and jack?
2) Does the Turbo mode of 500 lumens remain on continuously, or is there a timed stepdown to High ?

As of this post, I've not located any reviews.


----------



## kj2 (Oct 30, 2013)

Ordered one yesterday, should arrive today


----------



## javafool (Oct 31, 2013)

Anxious to hear how you like your new headlamp. I thought the specs look great on this light.


kj2 said:


> Ordered one yesterday, should arrive today


----------



## offtrail (Oct 31, 2013)

kj2,

If you would take a moment to answer my post (#60, bottom of page 2), once you've had a good chance to check out you new HP-15, I'd really appreciate it!
I really hope you enjoy your new purchase!!
Thanks!!!

Offtrail


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

OMG! I posted in this thread some 4 years ago.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

Turbo : Max. 500 lumens / 2 hours with Ni -Mh / 1.5 hours with alkaline
High : 275 lumens / 4 hours with Ni -Mh / approx 3.5 hours with alkaline
Mid: . 125 lumens / 10 hours with Ni -Mh / about 14 hours with alkaline
Low : 45 lumens / 25 hours with Ni -Mh / approximately 220 hours with alkaline
SOS 125 Lumen

So 45 lumens is what Fenix is calling a low these days?


----------



## Photon (Nov 8, 2013)

Woods Walker said:


> Turbo : Max. 500 lumens / 2 hours with Ni -Mh / 1.5 hours with alkaline
> High : 275 lumens / 4 hours with Ni -Mh / approx 3.5 hours with alkaline
> Mid: . 125 lumens / 10 hours with Ni -Mh / about 14 hours with alkaline
> Low : 45 lumens / 25 hours with Ni -Mh / approximately 220 hours with alkaline
> ...



Recheck the specs:
Low : 45 Lumens / 25 hours with Ni - Mh / *30 hours with alkaline
Eco: 4 Lumens / 206 hours with Ni - Mh* / 220 hours with alkaline

Regardless of what they call it, it's nice to see a nice low-low with a Fenix light.


----------



## Photon (Nov 8, 2013)

offtrail said:


> For me, a couple of important questions:
> [...]
> 2) Does the Turbo mode of 500 lumens remain on continuously, or is there a timed stepdown to High ?



According to the User Manual: 



> *Over-heat Protection:* The Fenix HP-15 Headlamp will accumulate a lot of heat when operating in Turbo output. To avoid overheating, the light will automatically drop down into the high brightness level after working in Turbo output for 3 minutes. If continuous Turbo output is needed, simply reset it.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 8, 2013)

Photon said:


> Recheck the specs:
> Low : 45 Lumens / 25 hours with Ni - Mh / *30 hours with alkaline
> Eco: 4 Lumens / 206 hours with Ni - Mh* / 220 hours with alkaline
> 
> Regardless of what they call it, it's nice to see a nice low-low with a Fenix light.



That's better. This might be my next headlamp. Going to hold off for the CPF reviews however.


----------



## Photon (Nov 8, 2013)

Woods Walker said:


> That's better. This might be my next headlamp. Going to hold off for the CPF reviews however.



Go for it.


Wide range of output
4 x AA = lots of power
Nice low-low mode
Nice diffuser = just right spill
Flip up the diffuser for long throw
Battery pack can be remote mounted for weight reduction or cold weather operation
No detectable PWM.

This is my favorite headlamp, by far. I don't mind the additional weight of the 4xAA battery pack, and I like the extended run times. It appears to be of solid construction; usual Fenix quality.

The diffuser flips up for throw or down for spill. With the diffuser up, it is more prone to damage. Some may object to this if they are active and bump into things a lot. For my use, the diffuser will normally be down, thus less prone to damage. The diffuser is removable if you don't want or need spill.

I also have a Fenix HP-25, which has separate LEDs for throw and spill. It too is a nice light, but the single LED of the HP-15 just seems more to my liking. I would like to have a red LED on the HP-15, but its absence is not a that big a deal.

Yes, this one is a winner. I recommend it.


----------



## Sarratt (Nov 9, 2013)

..Thank you Photon for that review.

Can you tell me about the throw ?
How secure are the wire connections ?

I have the HP20 (230 lumens) Very similar .

I just wonder if I will/would /should benefit from the 500 lumen model.

Thanks again


----------



## Photon (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarratt said:


> ..Thank you Photon for that review.
> 
> Can you tell me about the throw ?
> How secure are the wire connections ?
> ...



The throw is decent. I don't know how to quantify it except to say it appears the LED and reflector are perfectly matched to produce a nice, collimated beam of light that has very little spill.

The wire connections are very secure. It takes a bit of force to have them connect properly. It would be all-to-easy to use insufficient force to connect the wires, have it work for a while, then become intermittent or fail altogether. It looks like it would be well suited to withstand rain. Remember, Fenix has a reputation for quality, and this light is no exception.

Beware of the trap of "more lumens is better". If someone (like me) always wants the newest, brightest, feature-packed thing, then you will never be satisfied with what you have and always want the latest gizmo.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 9, 2013)

javafool said:


> Anxious to hear how you like your new headlamp. I thought the specs look great on this light.





offtrail said:


> kj2,
> 
> If you would take a moment to answer my post (#60, bottom of page 2), once you've had a good chance to check out you new HP-15, I'd really appreciate it!
> I really hope you enjoy your new purchase!!
> ...


Got it now for some days, and I like it very much! 
It lights-up everything in front of you. Mode switching is easy and it feels nice on the head.
Am wearing it sometimes while walking the dog for an hour- I'm not totally used to a headlamp, so sometimes I do find it somewhat heavy after 45-60 minutes wearing it.


----------



## degarb (Nov 12, 2013)

Marduke said:


> Now let's see if they figure out that headlamps shouldn't be overly throwy.



I disagree. Flood has its place, and throw has its place. But overall, throwy is more useful than flood. Ironically, throwy lights usually have brighter periphery vision compared with flood. See here. I use them for work since 2005. 1,000 candela is lowest lux for arm length work. Really double that to compensate for 45 degree angle illumination. So about 8k lux is fine for 6 foot (2 meters) work. 

What kind of work, you ask. Examining texture, dust, and color streaks. 

Organizing stuff, less throw/lux. But firstly, you need lux, then after the maturation of the led efficiency and battery format (ex., more 18650s) then you can talk orange peel and widening angle. Or else, you only got a light good enough to fold laundry at a campsite. Alternatively, you could just lower the current and get many days of useful 8k lux.

2 degrees for fovia, 15 for sharp vision, 40 degree main (according to pilot) (coruna on the light) and a bit more for periphery (180 degrees according to wikipedia), which is impractical for a flashlight to cover for any useful distance with lux.---Looking at something, you want throw; looking for something or navigating, you want flood.

I can read fine, even without my glasses, with a throwy light. I prefer flood + my glasses, but throw for reading works fine. The inverse is not true with floody lights. You just cannot do many things with floody lights.


----------



## degarb (Nov 12, 2013)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I thought the real top model would be a 2 18650 headlight running the next generation Cree MC-E l.e.d. using XP-G dies or better, putting out 1,000+ lumens out the front.




I agree. This light is a little too little, a little too late. (Stepping backwards on throw, no improvement by offering dual fuel: 4 AA, cable to external pack, or onboard two 18650 swappable choice.)

This light is about 1/2 lux per watt as the HP11 (shallow reflector), making runtime 1/2 of the hp11 for same task. Chop, chop, solder, glue, looks like only a 2 18650 modification will restore the functionality of the hp11 at twice the current.


----------



## bmike (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought the light recently and love it. I've been using it for mountain biking on the helmet. It has replaced my trusty LD20. 


This morning I had a strange thing happen - upon switching to Eneloops my HP 15 has changed from 5 brightness levels to only 3. I have tried all the rechargeable batteries in the house to the same effect. 

Fenix service (fenix tactical out of Canada, where I ordered from) thinks it might be over voltage protection. I put the original alkaline batteries back in to the same effect. I plan on buying some new batteries tomorrow to test. 

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## kj2 (Nov 27, 2013)

Have no problems at all, with this light.


----------



## bmike (Dec 9, 2013)

bmike said:


> I bought the light recently and love it. I've been using it for mountain biking on the helmet. It has replaced my trusty LD20.
> 
> 
> This morning I had a strange thing happen - upon switching to Eneloops my HP 15 has changed from 5 brightness levels to only 3. I have tried all the rechargeable batteries in the house to the same effect.
> ...



well, seems that once i unplugged and plugged it all back together, it worked fine.
until this morning.
getting only 2 brightness levels with rechargeable batteries this morning.
tested with multiple batteries this evening. same issues.


----------



## gowerbass (Dec 30, 2013)

*Fenix HP15*

hi , has anyone got any reviews on this headlamp , it looks a good lamp ,but thought i would ask before i buy

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## kj2 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not that I know of. I do got the HP15. I like the throw, has simple UI, and feels good on the head. Handy is that you can extend the cable, so you can place the battery-magazine almost every where you want. Diffuser that comes with, feels a bit cheap.


----------



## Bigfella (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Fenix HP15*

I do not recommend this headlamp. It pains me to write that as I really like Fenix products and have many of their lights. I am on my THIRD hp 15. The first two did what the third one is now doing, namely refusing to go into the last two of the 5 brightness modes. The batteries are not the issue. Here is the weird part, sometimes it just fixes itself and works just fine, then when a battery change is needed it refuses to go into the last two modes. It works, it does not work.....I'm done with it.

I may try to send it back to the factory for warranty work but that is a pain and takes months to get back. When I get it back, will it work? Who knows?

It is really a shame because I really like everything about the HP 15 except...you know...it does not work. I wish I had not bought this headlight.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Fenix HP15*



Bigfella said:


> I may try to send it back to the factory for warranty work but that is a pain and takes months to get back. When I get it back, will it work? Who knows?



I had a problem with one of my Fenix lights once and the repair - which ended up being a replacement in my case - was handled by the local European distributor. Everything was resolved in week's time from shipping the light out. I was within the 24+6 "full" warranty period. Not sure where you are based and how it would work for you nor if the distributor in your area would have to ship it back to China.


----------



## Trent Steel (Feb 7, 2014)

I had this light for a few weeks. I loved it, the modes were great, and being able to remote the batteries at -30 meant I could wear a warm fur hat and get good life and power from the batteries. The diffuser worked very well, and being able to go from flood to throw with a flip was awesome.

I was honestly thinking about buying second one just in case they ever discontinued it because I loved it so much.

Then one day about 2 or 3 weeks in, it got really intermittent (would just shut off for no reason). Shortly after it just stopped working. Poking around a bit I discovered that the fault lay in the battery pack. One of the conductors separated from where it was soldered to the PC board inside the pack. It turns out that the sheath of the cable is not bonded at all to the battery pack. Every time the cord moves even a little, the conductors, and particularly the solder joint at the PC board flexes a little. Failure is a matter of time.

Its really just bad engineering IMHO. Had I noticed this earlier I probably would have put some heat shrink tubing on it to try to unitize the cable sheath and battery pack. This little flaw means that the battery pack is not even remotely waterproof (if that matters to you). The slightest cable flex opens a huge gap right into the battery pack.


Needless to say I wasn't happy, but I asked my retailer to try to find a battery pack for me, and I said that I would buy it rather than go through warranty just to prevent the PITA from sending the whole unit back in. Apparently, however, Fenix won't sell just the battery pack.


I just sent the whole unit back in for warranty (which cost 18 bucks shipping through Canada Post) and will hopefully have a working unit at some point in the future.

This is my fourth Fenix light, and the first one I've had a problem with, but I have to say that the treatment when a flawed product pops up is pretty underwhelming. At least they could sell replacement parts for lights still in production.

Anyway, when the new battery pack shows up I will be putting on the heat shrink tubing and hopefully that will prevent a re-occurrence. If it doesn't last I may try to build my own battery pack, because for 18 bucks shipping I can't really afford to keep shipping back defective, poorly engineered equipment.


Frustrating really, kind of a silly achilles heel on an otherwise fine light.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know whether the HP25 uses the same battery pack configuration with HP15? I jst bought the HP25 like 24 hours ago..and am worried about same problem occurring on HP25. 

I reckon it's time worthy to register with Fenix online now... 



And if anyone who owns both, mind sharing the comparison advantages/disad. between HP15 and HP25? Apart from 2 x XP3 and 1 x XM-L2..


----------



## kj2 (Feb 13, 2014)

ArmoredFiend said:


> Does anyone happen to know whether the HP25 uses the same battery pack configuration with HP15? I jst bought the HP25 like 24 hours ago..and am worried about same problem occurring on HP25.
> 
> I reckon it's time worthy to register with Fenix online now...
> And if anyone who owns both, mind sharing the comparison advantages/disad. between HP15 and HP25? Apart from 2 x XP3 and 1 x XM-L2..


I'm having both. Biggest difference is that the HP15, without the diffuser, really has a spot. I do get some tunnel-vision because of that.
I mostly use my HP15 together with the diffuser. But all in all it's a great headlamp.
Advantage with the HP25 is, that you can choose between spot and flood. Not a bright as the HP15, but set it to the highest mode- and you have daylight 

As far I can see, they are using the same battery-holder. Am using both lights even when it's raining here. I don't see rain coming in that easily.
Of course, exceptions happen. Biggest downside of both I find, that you really have to tighten the battery-case to make sure it closed(and therefor waterproof).
Sometimes I have a hard time open it up again. 
If I had to choose between both, I would go for the HP25.


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 13, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I'm having both. Biggest difference is that the HP15, without the diffuser, really has a spot. I do get some tunnel-vision because of that.
> I mostly use my HP15 together with the diffuser. But all in all it's a great headlamp.
> Advantage with the HP25 is, that you can choose between spot and flood. Not a bright as the HP15, but set it to the highest mode- and you have daylight
> 
> ...


So the difference would be the additional diffuser then i guess. Thanks for the sharing...as usual.


----------



## Trent Steel (Feb 26, 2014)

So here is a photo showing the gap around the sheath of the wire, due to the fact that the wire is smaller than the flange that it sits in. Its kind of hard to see how big it is, I would guess its about .25 mm all the way around with the wire centered.







Here is an image of the gap when the wire is deflected about 30 degrees (minimum deflection when it is worn on the back of the head).






Probably not a huge deal unless you're going swimming. You do have to remember however that since the flange is not holding the sheath of the wire at all, the conductors take all of the strain from jostling the pack. I solved that problem myself with some electrical tape and shrink wrap to keep the electrical tape from unravelling.






Of course there is another way to improve the reliability of the light :laughing:


----------



## IlluminatedOne (May 22, 2014)

I have had mine for a little while now seems like a good headlamp, i got it on sale at BatteryJunction.

A few points since i have been using it:

Well spaced modes low is good and it kicks out a ton of light on turbo and throws it pretty far.
Is comfortable to wear and fits me well even though i have a large head .
I did not notice the weight of the 4aa pack so much as i think its quite balanced front to back.
Great to be able to mount the battery pack on your belt if needed to reduce weight on head.
Diffuser works well although it hard to put on and off fits very tightly i struggled to get it back off felt like i was going to break the diffuser to get it off.
Seems like the battery pack has trouble sealing unless you use massive tightening pressure may end up modding mine to make a better fit.

I would have liked to be able to purchase separately the 2x18650 pack from the HP30 if that was possible to work with the HP15, as it would be nice to have the USB feature as well to charge and power other devices. 
Does anyone know the voltage input range of the HP15 as if its the same as the HP30 that runs with 4x cr123a which is around 12v fully charged.
As it would be nice to know so i could build a custom battery pack in the future.

As i am away from home at the moment i have not manged to find some deep dark areas to really see how it works, but overall i am very happy with my purchase and cant wait to see how it performs when i am back in the UK.


----------

